# 93 Sentra E No 5th gear!! HELP!!



## markus765 (May 19, 2005)

Hi all! I'm a newbie here, but I think I did the search thing correctly & didn't find an answer to my problem. I've got a 93 Sentra E, 1.6, manual 5 speed, and I can't get it to stay in 5th. It just pops right back out. This is a well used vehicle (265,000 miles. Yes you read it right. 99% hiway mileage), and it's the one I drive back & forth to work 3 days a week. 75 miles each way. I really don't like driving it at hiway speeds in 4th, so I'm hoping for some advice. I'm afraid the trans may just flat be worn out, and if so, can you direct me to a reasonable place to get another trans? Thanks much, Mark


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

5th gear popout is unfortunalty not just an SR20 tranny thing. I'd say your tranny is just worn from old age but the pop out thing has happened to many older nissan tranny's. You could buy replacement parts for you tranny or just look around your local salvage yards for a replacement. At 265k I'm not sure what your value of your car is at but it's up to you on what you want to spend and what you don't.


----------



## markus765 (May 19, 2005)

It's been a great car. I bought it new with 126 miles on it, and it's given me very few problems. I'll probably look around for a used trans. Since I'm on the central coast of CA, I probably won't have too much problem finding one, I'm just concerned about price. Can you give me a ballpark figure I should expect to pay? I had just put a new clutch in it a few miles (maybe 50) before the 5th went out, and was afraid I'd messed something up, but the mech at the shop I help out at (working on old Porsches & bugs & such) said he thought it was old age. This car is my commuter car to my "real" job, so I'd like to repair it if it's not gonna break the bank. Thanks for the response, Mark


----------



## SE-R TypeS (May 19, 2005)

*i maby be able to help*



markus765 said:


> Hi all! I'm a newbie here, but I think I did the search thing correctly & didn't find an answer to my problem. I've got a 93 Sentra E, 1.6, manual 5 speed, and I can't get it to stay in 5th. It just pops right back out. This is a well used vehicle (265,000 miles. Yes you read it right. 99% hiway mileage), and it's the one I drive back & forth to work 3 days a week. 75 miles each way. I really don't like driving it at hiway speeds in 4th, so I'm hoping for some advice. I'm afraid the trans may just flat be worn out, and if so, can you direct me to a reasonable place to get another trans? Thanks much, Mark


well with my SE-R the fifth gear pops out because of the syncro's are broke.
results fifth gear pops, they could be replaced for a pretty penny$ but your best bet is to get a used tranny from the salvage yard for about $200..
good luck !


----------



## markus765 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks, that's kinda what I thought, but didn't have a price idea for a used trans.


----------

